# Feeler for Southeast Pa get together



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just getting a feel for who would be interested in a meeting in Schuylkill county. "SQ in the Skook"
Where----. Sweet arrow lake county Park pavilion,. 108 clubhouse road, Pine Grove, Pa 17963
When-----. Currently awaiting reply regarding open dates, but hoping for August/ early Sept.
Gorgeous lakeside pavilion with restroom facilities, and kitchen/grills
Walking trails, frolf course, playground, kayak and paddle boat rentals. Great fishing if you are so inclined....
9am to 3pm.
Any interested reply here so I can get a head count.
Also request that everyone bring a food item, or supplies.
Let's put Southeast Pa on the map, folks....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Depending on the date I should be able to make it, if possible a Saturday would be better for me (Sunday means 99.9% chance I cannot). The drive looks to be not that far at all from here.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

im allways down for a bit of a trip . im in


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Date dependent but interested.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Im In.....................I love a game of frolf!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

index


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

In depending on work and Pa show date

Ron don't forget I'll be getting with Dave this week to plan the show in Reading and it will be the near end of August on a Sunday either 8/19 or 8/26...I'm shooting for the show on 8/26 even though there is a show out west on the same day


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

D34dl1fter said:


> In depending on work and Pa show date
> 
> Ron don't forget I'll be getting with Dave this week to plan the show in Reading and it will be the near end of August on a Sunday either 8/19 or 8/26...I'm shooting for the show on 8/26 even though there is a show out west on the same day


Yup. Spoke with Dave this morning. I can't make a move on dates until I hear back from the park on Pavilion availability.
They do have 2 other pavilions, however one only holds 20 people (which is a non issue unless we get rain) The other is good for 70 but is below the breast of the dam, and doesnt have the beautiful scenery. Niether of them have power, But I do have 2 generators.
I hope to hear from them this week.
I'm sure we'll work things out around both events.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> Yup. Spoke with Dave this morning. I can't make a move on dates until I hear back from the park on Pavilion availability.
> They do have 2 other pavilions, however one only holds 20 people (which is a non issue unless we get rain) The other is good for 70 but is below the breast of the dam, and doesnt have the beautiful scenery. Niether of them have power, But I do have 2 generators.
> I hope to hear from them this week.
> I'm sure we'll work things out around both events.


Sounds great brother!

We missed out on state finals as it was slated for western pa on 9/30 but I'll also talk with dave about an additional show the week before finals as a finals tune up and also last opportunity for anyone needing points!


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I would be in. I don’t really have a day/date preference mostly because I’m close enough. But I guess Saturdays would probably be a better option as most people probably wouldn’t have to get up for work the next day... just my two copper Lincolns.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I may be able to make it depending on the date...


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

So many events...so close to home....then that nasty thing called work drags me down.
Please keep me in the loop....I will attend every event as my time allows. Thank you very kindly my friends!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

so... the better pavilion is fully booked for the summer, and right now im waiting to get word on the other behind the breast of the dam. (they call it the waterfall pavilion) Date will be Sept 8th if it is available ( chances are good, I don't see that one used often)
I will post again once I have it on lockdown.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Keeping an eye of this as it really would be great to meet up with guys on this end.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got confirmed reservation for Saturday, Sept 8th. 9am to 3pm.
For those traveling, to get an idea where we will be located, it's pine Grove, pa (Schuylkill county)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Woohoo a Saturday....


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

There is no actual street address for this spot, but you can try "waterfall road, Pine grove, Pa 17963" on your nav. Waterfall road is only a mile long, so there is no way you can miss the lot.
Directions for those in need......
From Interstate 81 North OR South (yes, they will be the same)
Exit 104 (Ravine)
At stop sign at end of off-ramp, a right hand turn, 100 yards past an Exxon station on the left to next Stop sign.
Right turn onto Rt 125 South for 2.2 miles
Left turn at Speedway gas station onto Sweet arrow lake road for 1.4 miles
Right turn onto Waterfall road. 1/2 mile up on left is sign for pavilion parking lot.
Be mindful of your speed once you get off the highway... police are ALWAYS out watching.....


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns

RRizz, as it get closer message me with how many burgers & dogs you’re bringing so I know how many buns for each I need to get.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Can do.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in depending on the day.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car, LMK what's need closer to event.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

criddopher said:


> 1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
> 
> 2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
> 
> ...


7. Coppertone ( Benjamin ) 2019 Ram 1500 liquids


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

another bump


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

any plans on getting a judge there or anything if the turnout grows or you keeping this a casual thing?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Strictly casual


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sunday bump


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima Pulled Pork
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car, LMK what's need closer to event.
7. Coppertone (Benjamin) 2019 Ram Liquids

Updated list.. 6 weeks or so Away.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to putting on the “ feedbag” with you gents again. Plus unlike the last time, I won’t be squeezed up in my Honda lol.


----------



## saintb (Dec 20, 2006)

hope to stop by as, well.

Would be good to meet some of the peeps here and of course to HEAR your sonic offerings!

-Brendan 2010 VW GTI (planning stages)


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Looking forward to putting on the “ feedbag” with you gents again. Plus unlike the last time, I won’t be squeezed up in my Honda lol.


mmm hmmm. Something more your size....


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

saintb said:


> hope to stop by as, well.
> 
> Would be good to meet some of the peeps here and of course to HEAR your sonic offerings!
> 
> -Brendan 2010 VW GTI (planning stages)


 We'd be glad to have you make it.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima Pulled Pork
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car, LMK what's need closer to event.
7. Coppertone (Benjamin) 2019 Ram Liquids

Bump 5 weeks out.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That (5) weeks will go by quickly lol...


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

4 week bump


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I’m counting it down lol....


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

When and where is this happening.....??? I read thru the entire post and must have missed it....or it got lost in that whole lost post thing about a month ago or so. I am very interested....pending date and time...can bring cheese dip....Let me Know, please. Thanx!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

RRizz said:


> There is no actual street address for this spot, but you can try "waterfall road, Pine grove, Pa 17963" on your nav. Waterfall road is only a mile long, so there is no way you can miss the lot.
> Directions for those in need......
> From Interstate 81 North OR South (yes, they will be the same)
> Exit 104 (Ravine)
> ...


 Sept 8th, 9am


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoping to have the Install and tune done on my Titan for the meet as well.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and dogs.
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. The Todd (Todd) 2008 Malibu. Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima Pulled Pork
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car, Chips, Pretzels
7. Coppertone (Benjamin) 2019 Ram Liquids

Updated list. No more interest out there, guys?? I constantly hear complaints about "nothing going on in the northeast" I guess this is part of the reason why.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Doesn’t seem like a lot of people are pushing to attend this. Although to be honest it seems like a lot of these meets are struggling.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Doesn’t seem like a lot of people are pushing to attend this. Although to be honest it seems like a lot of these meets are struggling.


 Exactly. better than half of the list I could throw a rock and hit their hometowns. Kinda disappointing.
I guess its one pack of dogs, and one box of burgers....lol
What the hell, 7 guys, maybe I'll get steaks instead


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly I do not eat steak, but at least you’ll see my mug and my Ram there ha ha ha. Also don’t be discouraged as when I offered up a meet at my home NO one replied.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

not discouraged at all. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'm still 100% in for this, unless something completely unforeseen comes along. I was actually just looking up the directions earlier this morning.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate to do this as there’s already so few going, but I’m going to have to bail. I should’ve known Sept doesn’t work out very well for me as my kid plays fall baseball and they play every Saturday in Sept & Oct. 

Sorry.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

booooooooooooooooooo!! 

haha... j/k....... sorry you can't make it though


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Bummer


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in the same. Boat as The Todd. It's football season. As much as love car audio football is more important so my weekends are taken up now. There's another couple guys from the northeast that are in the same boat.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So does this mean that we are now down to (6) ?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

It does. No hard feelings if anyone wants to bail on the long drive. May need to cancel due to lack of interest.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

rrizz that was you they were talking about on the sqology podcast no? Am i totally messed up here?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't catch it, but I doubt it. Im not worthy.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Concert Car Showdown
9/15/18

Building 24, 1115 Bern Road
Wyomissing, PA
Hosted by: 12 Volt Dave's Audio

Event Contact: 
Event Director: TBA
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments:
Events Offered:
SPL: No SPL Events
SQL: SQLSQ2InstallRTA
Show: No Show & Shine

Sadly I'm thinking if there is no more interest by next saturday, I'm gonna pull the plug on my planned southeast Pa get-together.... I can't see Ian and Ben making the trip for such low turnout.
Maybe direct your interest to the Meca show I listed above. 12 Volt Dave always has a great turnout at his shows.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hoping that there is some more interest, but I understand completely if you end up having to cancel.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

lame-bo


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Im making some phone calls ! Hoping it doesn't come to that.
I know several who are interested in stopping by, but no cars to demo... lol


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and sausage.
1b 2012 Nissan Titan crew cab
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. Teddy 2013 Subaru Impreza
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima Pulled Pork
5b 2013 Ford F150 platinum Crew cab
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car, LMK what's need closer to event.
7. Coppertone (Benjamin) 2019 Ram Liquids
8. Matt R Infinity G (possibly)
9. Leonard Day Dodge Neon (possibly)

Updated list.. 2 1/2 weeks away


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll be attending 12V Dave's with the Chevelle and Eric will be there with the Camaro if he's not busy with work.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Decision has been made to keep the get together on as scheduled, light turnout and all.
No hard feelings to anyone that bails due to lack of interest. If anything, a few of us local guys will be hangin out. lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice. For sure I plan to be there, straight up 81 so a not too difficult drive from here.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

One week away.


----------



## criddopher (Apr 3, 2011)

ugh, i had to redo some stuff on my system im not sure imma get it done in time. in fact im nearly certain there is no way i can finish it. I'll be the loser without a system again! :-(


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

that sucks.. Bring it anyway if you can, we can check out your progress...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Looking forward to this weekend, do you need me to bring anything other than the plates, cups etc? Hoping to get there around 10ish depending on traffic. 

Might bring my laptop and see if I can get some tuning help


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

naiku said:


> Looking forward to this weekend, do you need me to bring anything other than the plates, cups etc? Hoping to get there around 10ish depending on traffic.
> 
> Might bring my laptop and see if I can get some tuning help


Nah, Ian, you're good. And by all means, bring your laptop.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

1. RRizz (Ron) 2011 370Z. Will provide grill, burgers, and sausage.
1b 2012 Nissan Titan crew cab
2. naiku (Ian) 2006 Audi A4. Cups, Plates, Utensils, Napkins.
3. Teddy 2013 Subaru Impreza Buns
4. 12 Volt Dave Clews Chrysler 300M
5. Mike T 2006 Nissan Altima Pulled Pork
5b 2013 Ford F150 platinum Crew cab
6. Criddopher (chris) undecided car Chips/Pretzels
7. Coppertone (Benjamin) 2019 Ram Liquids
8. Matt R Infinity G (possibly)
9. Leonard Day Dodge Neon (possibly)

Still needing condiments/dessert item


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I will grab buns.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

So the casual event in grove township is 9/8 and then the wyomissing event is on 9/15?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

naiku said:


> I will grab buns.


Ian, Buns are covered an hour after I posted... Your good with plates, ect.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

brainbot1 said:


> So the casual event in grove township is 9/8 and then the wyomissing event is on 9/15?


That is correct. feel free to add your name to the list. We'd love to see more attending, and weather so far looks agreeable.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> Ian, Buns are covered an hour after I posted... Your good with plates, ect.
> Thanks anyway.


No problem, in that case I will try to grab some dessert type things on the way up.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

RRizz said:


> That is correct. feel free to add your name to the list. We'd love to see more attending, and weather so far looks agreeable.


9/8 is going to be tough, 9/15 may be doable. Need to see if i have any commitments that weekend. My new build still isn't done, waiting for new amp and need to troubleshoot ground noise and alternator whine further. The hunt continues.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

guys 
9/15 was taken off the meca event calendar by 12volt Dave, he had something come up for him 

Ron I would love to make your gtg but I work till 4 so if you guys will be around after that I can swing by.....


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

One last time for those in need.............................There is no actual street address for this spot, but you can try "waterfall road, Pine grove, Pa 17963" on your nav. Waterfall road is only a mile long, so there is no way you can miss the lot.
Directions for those in need......
From Interstate 81 North OR South (yes, they will be the same)
Exit 104 (Ravine)
At stop sign at end of off-ramp, a right hand turn, 100 yards past an Exxon station on the left to next Stop sign.
Right turn onto Rt 125 South for 2.2 miles
Left turn at Speedway gas station onto Sweet arrow lake road for 1.4 miles
Right turn onto Waterfall road. 1/2 mile up on left is sign for pavilion parking lot.
Be mindful of your speed once you get off the highway... police are ALWAYS out watching.....
Any issues finding us, my cell Is 570-233-0509


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Pavilion is rented until 3, but that doesn't mean we have to vacate... The reservation is basically to prevent others from setting up shop all day............


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hey Ron, what is the scenery like in the area? Trying to decide whether to bring a wide angle lens on my camera or not. Looks like travel time is exactly 3 hours for me, depending on traffic, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

RRizz said:


> Pavilion is rented until 3, but that doesn't mean we have to vacate... The reservation is basically to prevent others from setting up shop all day............


Ron I'll text you when I get out of work at 4 to see if anyone is still there hanging out...says 33 minutes from work to there


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

naiku said:


> Hey Ron, what is the scenery like in the area? Trying to decide whether to bring a wide angle lens on my camera or not. Looks like travel time is exactly 3 hours for me, depending on traffic, see you guys tomorrow.


 Definitely bring it along. We are setting up below the breast of the dam, but you can get some nice shots a short walk away.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Good weather today, good people, and good food.
Turnout was light, but it was a good time. Maybe next year we can double the turnout. Thanks to all who showed, Ian wins the long drive trophy, 3 hrs.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Ron, was definitely a nice day and the weather was ideal with the rain holding off. The drive home was pretty much traffic free, averaged 68mph by the time I got back into town here.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

It was my pleasure. Glad you took the time to come up. Lets see them pics you got of the waterfall and such........


----------

